# Keeping cats out of aquariums..



## twocents

I am curious if anyone has made anything to keep cats from 'fishing' in aquariums, falling in, knocking lights and such in. Or do you do nothing: rely on the hood or whatever top is there do the job of keeping kitty out of the drink.
I have three aquariums and I have a wooden top to each of them. I don't have my camera hooked up to my home computer so I can't upload pics (sorry). 
The tops are simply a small piece of plywood cut out to the length of the aquarium. The width of it extends to just in back of the light fixture and in front of the filter tubing (I have canisters in my case). I think it would also fit in front of a regular hot filter. It rests on the aquarium edge on planks that are 3 - 4 inches high: whatever will allow the plywood top to clear the top of the light fixture. I have smaller side planks to brace the top. In the case of my 56 gallon, I have a small l-shaped pieces of wood that keeps the top from sliding to the side when the cats get a little rambunctious. 
In short, it is a 'sort of' box that sits on top of the aquarium. It gives me peace of mind knowing the fish are safe, no one will get electrocuted and, in the case of the 56 gallon, won't drown the cat(s).


----------



## Mikaila31

My cats are NEVER allowed on my hoods/tanks. Rules, rules, rules! Thats a major no-no in my house. They won't look twice at my tanks, they couldn't careless about them. Then again I run planted tank and have some more expensive lights then most. My 55's hood was around $180 to build and will last a few decades, no cat has ever set foot on it. I also have large cats, 12 and 16 pounds... no way do I want that much weight moving around on top of my hood and glass tops. 

Yell at them to get off the tank? Thats all I do, but from kittens they know they are not allowed to go certain places such as tanks, counters, tables, or scratch any indoor objects. You set them up there and they jump down right away.


----------



## twocents

Thanks. Can understand your rules.. 
So far, the wooden tops work out well for me. The cats will sleep up there enjoying the heat that is generated.


----------



## volkspider

I like the look of open-top tanks. So I keep them in a room with doors. When I'm not around to watch the cat, the doors stay shut. Really the best solution IMO (aside from not having a cat...).


----------



## 1077

Water guns work well at discouraging the cats. Used to have a couple calicos that would flee the room if I so much as reached for the drawer where the water gun was kept.
My dog Hoover on the otherhand, tries to catch the water with his mouth and thinks it to be a game.


----------



## twocents

Yes.. However, I am in my own little downstairs apartment. I will not deny my cats access to it (they have a cat door to get in from the upstairs). I have the fish tanks next to all my chairs. I literally have a tank next to anywhere i sit in that room. My easy chair, and the computer desk. 
My little wooden tops work splendidly and it is no difficulty to take these contraptions on or off. Everyone is happy, even the cats do sleep on top as the lights do generate some heat. And everyone is safe.
Whatever works for you.. 
Thanks..
(and yes, water pistols are the best cat deterrent)


----------



## invictusmaneo

I have a sump system on my 100 gallon and used screen from screen doors to close off the back...well our new little kitten still managed to make a flying leap into the sump and scare the hell out of himself. Good thing though is I don't think he'll be going back in there by choice


----------



## thatg33kgirl

What I recommend is:

-Never use completely glass or open lids. Kitties can jump pretty high if determined, and at least in my experience is the clear glass lids are just too tempting. I actually lost a whole tank with that lid. :<

-Even training them not to jump doesn't mean they still won't- at least for my cats- they can completely ignore a tank for years then all of a sudden you come home and they are looking at the tank.

-The best bet is either a nice canpoy or a completely sealed lid. Also, I've known some kitties that want to drink or play with the water from a filter, so always make sure they are covered too.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I ran an electrical wire around my tank and had it hooked into a Fido Shock. All it took was one good jolt once or twice and the cat never looked at the tank again.
.
.
.
.
Kidding! Y'all know I'd never do that. I used the same method that 1077 does, when my cats were kittens. My cats don't pay any attention to the tanks but they are all tightly covered w/ canopies anyway. Why tempt fate?


----------



## bigehugedome

aunt kymmie said:


> I ran an electrical wire around my tank and had it hooked into a Fido Shock. All it took was one good jolt once or twice and the cat never looked at the tank again.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Kidding! Y'all know I'd never do that. I used the same method that 1077 does, when my cats were kittens. My cats don't pay any attention to the tanks but they are all tightly covered w/ canopies anyway. Why tempt fate?


 
Haha. I didnt see your second paragraph right away, i thought it was part of your sig.

Well My girlfriend and I have been fostering for a while but we are moving to a new apt at the end of this month and have to stop. But we still have 4 of our own. Im kinda nervous about the 1, as he is very weird and likes getting sprayed with the water bottle. He never listens and is always on the counter or tables doing something bad. The other is fat and lazy so not worried about her, the one is a 3 legged rescue and will not jump high, only climb so as long as there is nothing near the tank he should be good. And out last only ways about 3 pounds. She has some sort of genetic disorder (still trying to figure it out) and she always stares at the computer screens but will not attack them. Im pretty sure she will just stare at the tank all day


any way sorry about that. I found a good method of training your cats to stay off is by setting the tank up empty. I had mine on the stand, and anytime someone tried to go climbing i would just yell at them and they usually jump off. Sure it may be different when there are pretty fish in the tank but at least its a start

And i plan on cutting plastic from a milk container to cover the open water near the filter


----------



## twocents

That story (tonge in cheek) about hot-wiring a fish tank with electrical reminds me of a true story.

Many years ago a friend of my mother who raised newfoundlands and also had a beef calf, got a call from an eccentric neighbor regarding electric fences. Wanted to know all the particulars: how they worked, were they lethal, etc. Turns out Madame Eccentric had a genuine louis 14 harpsichord or some such valuable antique. She also had a male poodle that liked to hike his leg on it. She bought a complete electric fence system and wired the Louis 14 up. Took only a couple of spritzs and the second time, the doggie got the lesson the hard way. Never did it again.


----------



## bigehugedome

twocents said:


> That story (tonge in cheek) about hot-wiring a fish tank with electrical reminds me of a true story.
> 
> Many years ago a friend of my mother who raised newfoundlands and also had a beef calf, got a call from an eccentric neighbor regarding electric fences. Wanted to know all the particulars: how they worked, were they lethal, etc. Turns out Madame Eccentric had a genuine louis 14 harpsichord or some such valuable antique. She also had a male poodle that liked to hike his leg on it. She bought a complete electric fence system and wired the Louis 14 up. Took only a couple of spritzs and the second time, the doggie got the lesson the hard way. Never did it again.


 
I guess that works, I mean thats why they make things like that, they are not leathal and hopefully after the 3rd or 4th time you dont have to use it anymore. But really, a compleate fence system!! Thanks insane. I have a better solution, close the door to the room with the antique. One of the reasons for keeping antiques is because they look nice (at least to some people), so Im pretty sure the modern day electric fence may look a little funny in her house.:lol:


----------



## Romad

bigehugedome said:


> I guess that works, I mean thats why they make things like that, they are not leathal and hopefully after the 3rd or 4th time you dont have to use it anymore. But really, a compleate fence system!! Thanks insane. I have a better solution, close the door to the room with the antique. One of the reasons for keeping antiques is because they look nice (at least to some people), so Im pretty sure the modern day electric fence may look a little funny in her house.:lol:


Exactly what I thought. Just shut the door! If you don't have a door, get one.

Oh well; to each his own I guess.


----------



## twocents

Like I said, the lady was eccentric. This story is almost 40 years old (now I'm dating myself), and just about all the characters in question are long gone. Save for my moms friend who, sadly, has Parkinsons. 
One might regard this as a digression, but, since I was the one who started this post, I felt free to wander off to the undiscovered country. 
Cats, like kids, can occasionally forget their lessons and/or training. I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## kitten_penang

and the best answer to not having kitty in the tank is not keeping a kitty in the first place lol kidding no offense =)


----------



## aunt kymmie

twocents said:


> Like I said, the lady was eccentric. This story is almost 40 years old (now I'm dating myself), and just about all the characters in question are long gone. Save for my moms friend who, sadly, has Parkinsons.
> One might regard this as a digression, but, since I was the one who started this post, I felt free to wander off to the undiscovered country.
> Cats, like kids, can occasionally forget their lessons and/or training. I figure better safe than sorry.


Yep, you're dating yourself. Glad I'm not the only one around here who has 40 year old stories, lol.


----------



## twocents

non taken...
I love my kitties


----------

